# Rally Brags- Beamer and Fenway



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congrats! How exciting for you all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats! great job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations Boys (and Mom, of course)!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Way to go, Beamer and Fenway!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Beamer, and Fenway!
Great job and what fun for you all. 

Fenway sure has grown into a handsome boy, wow!
They're both beautiful!


----------

